# Sunny day



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Washed and waxed also cleaned alloys with mer alloy cleaner.


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks great, what wax did you use


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

G3 resin wax


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Always had a soft spot for the TT V6/RS4 wheels.
Looks great !


----------

